# Instrument oil what do you use



## Smithdoor (Dec 18, 2014)

Instrument oil what do you use 
I use Starrett for over 40's years

The old day the use whale oil / watch oil for mic's

Dave


----------



## darkzero (Dec 18, 2014)

I use Microil by Kano (makers of Kroil) on my measuring instruments. I had a sample of Nano Oil that I used to use. I still have some left but when it runs out that's it, I won't be buying more, that stuff is expensive! Snake Oil?

Anyone ever use Velocite #6 for a mutipurpose oil?


----------



## Dinosaur Engineer (Dec 18, 2014)

Watch oil doesn't leave any residue.


----------



## Andre (Dec 18, 2014)

I like spindle oil. Light, refined, cheap, and most likely filtered.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 18, 2014)

I got a small bottle of Moebius Synt-a-Lube from a friend a few years ago. As said there is no residue to gum things up over time. Been using it ever since. When that is gone I will bum some Velocite #6 from the gear shop.

 "Billy G"


----------



## darkzero (Dec 18, 2014)

Any quality instrument oil should be a light viscosity & not gum up or leave any residue over time. I got a free 8oz can of Microil instrument oil the last time I ordered AreoKroil so it's should last me a lifetime.

I recently got a gal of Velocite #6 spindle oil that I use for something else. I noticed the #6 is a lighter oil than the Microil. I was thinking to use the Velocite as an alternative to 3n1 oil (which I don't use) for small bearings & misc stuff.


----------



## Andre (Dec 18, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Any quality instrument oil should be a light viscosity & not gum up or leave any residue over time. I got a free 8oz can of Microil instrument oil the last time I ordered AreoKroil so it's should last me a lifetime.
> 
> I recently got a gal of Velocite #6 spindle oil that I use for something else. I noticed the Microil is a lighter oil than the #6. I was thinking to use the Velocite as an alternative to 3n1 oil (which I don't use) for small bearings & misc stuff.



For an instrument oil, do you think Velocite #10 is too thick?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 18, 2014)

Andre said:


> For an instrument oil, do you think Velocite #10 is too thick?



Actually, I have to correct myself. I have a bottle of Microil & a bottle of Velocite #6 sitting here on my desk. Just looked at them again & I was wrong, the Microil seems to be just slightly thicker than the #6. I'll go back & edit my post.

Microil is the only oil I've had that is specific for instruments. I've never had any Starrett instrument oil or anything else so I have nothing to compare with. #6 is ISO10 & #10 is ISO22. ISO 22 is equivelent to SAE 5-10W according to the conversion chart from Bobistheoilguy. I'm not qualified or have any personal experience so I can't say yes or no. But if I had #10 I would try it along with any other light oil that does not gum up over time. I think it would be fine.


----------



## Andre (Dec 18, 2014)

darkzero said:


> But if I had #10 I would try it along with any other light oil that does not gum up over time. I think it would be fine.



I will try some #10 and Kerosene and see how it goes. Doing some research on a tractor forum, it seems like it will not gum up over time. I'll try it in a micrometer and see how it works, and if it doesn't go well I'll report back. 

Can bad oil in a micrometer cause false readings?


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 18, 2014)

Only when you reading to 0.0001" 
The mic will gum up next it will be hard to work and  last will stop working.
This will happen working water coolant  and hard to clean
So use a good oil for instruments

Dave 



Andre said:


> I will try some #10 and Kerosene and see how it goes. Doing some research on a tractor forum, it seems like it will not gum up over time. I'll try it in a micrometer and see how it works, and if it doesn't go well I'll report back.
> 
> Can bad oil in a micrometer cause false readings?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 18, 2014)

Andre said:


> Can bad oil in a micrometer cause false readings?



I would say that depends on the definition of bad. Some oils can dry out over time which could lead to accelerated wear & sticking. And of couse some oils gum up/leave residue over time. This could very well cause false reading. But if the oil was a bit too thick, maybe not so much as giving a false reading say like in a dial indicator, but cause the movement to be slower if anything.


----------



## Andre (Dec 18, 2014)

darkzero said:


> I would say that depends on the definition of bad. Some oils can dry out over time which could lead to accelerated wear & sticking. And of couse some oils gum up/leave residue over time. This could very well cause false reading. But if the oil was a bit too thick, maybe not so much as giving a false reading say like in a dial indicator, but cause the movement to be slower if anything.



Thank you for the info )


----------



## darkzero (Dec 18, 2014)

No problem but if anything does happen to one of yours, ya can't blame me!   :whistle::lmao:


----------



## Andre (Dec 18, 2014)

darkzero said:


> No problem but if anything does happen to one of yours, ya can't blame me!   :whistle::lmao:



Haha deal!


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 19, 2014)

ahahahaha. I think the biggest issue would be in more friction so to speak. If it's thicker it will take some amount on more force to overcome. I suppose that could affect ones "feel".


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 19, 2014)

You want the best?   Hammond organ tone generator precision oil .  Yes I have a B3 Hammond bought new in 1964

sam


----------



## ki4byz (Dec 19, 2014)

For 30 years now I have been using “lighter fluid/naphtha” to clean and lube my mics calipers and indicators with no apparent ill affects


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 19, 2014)

I use cutting oil 
OK I was cutting oil ever thing got oil with cutting oil
When I am cutting oil I use Starret for oil and cleaning Denatured alcohol 

Dave



ki4byz said:


> For 30 years now I have been using “lighter fluid/naphtha” to clean and lube my mics calipers and indicators with no apparent ill affects


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 21, 2014)

I use silacone spray on indicator slides and caliper slides. Along with cleaning & lubing, it doesn't attract dirt. Plus I have plenty.


----------



## Robert Walker (Dec 27, 2014)

I use sewing machine oil and am also trialing baby oil. Trumpet valve oil is quite good too but expensive. The baby oil was about 50 cents per litre.


----------



## royesses (Feb 14, 2015)

I use starrett instrument oil. Never had a problem with rust or gum.


----------

